# Witchs spell Cupboard



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey I finally figured out the attachment thing I think
View attachment 1513


View attachment 1514
Sorry if the pictures are a little big


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

no the pictures ar fab! did you make this yourself? looks terrific! well done


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

I really like it! I also like the lamp. Did you make the whole box or just witch it out? What all did you do to it?


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

Very neat idea. I make a couple more witch's kitchen bottles each year, but I never thought about doing anything like that. Fantastic!

-Handy_Haunter


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Thank you everyone. I made this and actually sold it on Ebay so I have to make another for myself. It is just a wooden box from Hobby Lobby that I painted, antiqued and then "grungied up" with a mixture of cinnamon, coffee, and mod podge. The drawers are stamped with rubber stamps and then sanded and antiqued also. The lamp I got from factorydirectcrafts.com. it is under Primitives I think.. If you get a chance look up Primitive Halloween on ebay and see what alot of people are making. I like the primitive crafts because you make something new then do everytghing to it to make it look old.... Thanks again.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

What a cute little apothecary cabinet! Very nice!


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Fantastic .....I think its wonderful!


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

ooo thats too cool!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

It is absolutely perfect!! I love it!!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

It's wonderful, I hope you make more for yourself. How much did you sell it for? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

Very nice I like the way it looks. I do alot of primitive craft woodworking. shelves, boxes and so on. Here is one of the ones I have pics of


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Very nice, is that all one drawer or 4?


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

Its one long drawer with the appearance of 4


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Very nice. I wish I was able to make things like that. Unfortunately I wasnt blessed with that talent.


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

I am for hire depending on the size (due to shipping) and what you would like!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so the crafting begins. great, i love both things posted. nice, very nice you guys


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

That's the cutest thing ever! What a great addition that would be to a witches kitchen!


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

That looks great! You did an awesome job!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Great cabinet! Great for a witches potions table or just a cute accent in the kitchen*


----------



## cerinad (Jun 13, 2008)

Love It!! I'll have to make one of these. Great idea!!!


----------



## Guch (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice work!!!!


----------



## ramaries69 (Jul 14, 2010)

Love it, purpleferret!


----------



## broevil (Jun 23, 2011)

That is really cool!!


----------



## ozfest43 (Jun 27, 2012)

That is very cool!


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

I love it!
I have some old drawers that I am using for my Witches Kitchen this year so I might just attempt this  
Thanks for the idea!


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## kimbo848 (Aug 8, 2012)

love this idea...i've got an old wooden mini cupboard that needs recycling....thanks for sharing...gotta pin this.


----------

